# 2009 Nissan Sentra third brake light fuze



## vmiller8 (Mar 14, 2020)

Good Morning,
I have replaced my third brake light under spoiler still does not work.? Where do I find the fuse for that light?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

All three stop lights are run off one 10A fuse. Check the wiring and ground connections.


----------

